# Irish Road Signs (souvenirs)



## RMCF (24 Mar 2010)

Would anyone know where I could buy old Irish road signs like those in this picture:

http://www.stockphotopro.com/photo-thumbs-2/stockphotopro_710610EVA_no_title.jpg

Preferably new which someone would make up for you - I don't want recommendations to steal them from the side of a road.

Thanks.


----------



## DB74 (24 Mar 2010)

http://www.rennicks.com/

These guys make road signs for a large proportion of our country's roads so give them a shout


----------



## RMCF (24 Mar 2010)

Thanks for that.

I'm guessing they would not sell to a householder, but emailed them anyway. Worth a punt.

I see there are some on eBay but they are quite expensive. Obviously aimed at fleecing Yanks.


----------



## RMCF (25 Mar 2010)

Got a quote back.

€130 each, with VAT To be added at 21%, plus €45 delivery.

Think I'll give them a miss !!


----------



## mathepac (25 Mar 2010)

Castle Brand Aluminium in Nenagh Co. Tipp used to do "one-sided" black-on-white finger-post signs suitable for mounting on a wall. I know the cookware business is gone, but it might be an alternative source.


----------

